# What car would you buy if you won the Lottery.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

With a car enthusiast winning the Lottery this week, take a look inside your garage - and you can tell us all what your dream car should sit inside.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

A Dacia Duster. 

Then go to all the supercar manufacturers and ask for a trade in price. Pretty woman style. See what happens.


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Can I have 2 then if I've got a fortune to blow. A 911 turbo and a Bentley Continental convertible, both in white with black wheels.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ardandy said:


> A Dacia Duster.
> 
> Then go to all the supercar manufacturers and ask for a trade in price. Pretty woman style. See what happens.


You have not said what your dream car would be though


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stokie said:


> Can I have 2 then if I've got a fortune to blow. A 911 turbo and a Bentley Continental convertible, both in white with black wheels.


Well if you had over £100 million you can have more than two. :driver:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Easy one. 
Bmw 507
Black with white wall tyres and red leather interior. They are the dogs bits!!

http://www.usautoparts.net/bmw/pics/vintage/0301_832.jpg


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luke M said:


> Easy one.
> Bmw 507
> Black with white wall tyres and red leather interior. They are the dogs bits!!
> 
> http://www.usautoparts.net/bmw/pics/vintage/0301_832.jpg


You got good taste :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

P1. First and foremost.

Pagani Zonda R.

Then an E-Type or maybe the Eagle Speedster.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Think I'd rather do what my wealthy employers do, get a chauffeur to take me to a private jet waiting to whisk me away to somewhere sunny, warm and well away from the UK.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You have not said what your dream car would be though


Not really one car tbh.

One car for fun, one for family etc.

Wouldn't mind a Bowler TomCat.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S63 said:


> Think I'd rather do what my wealthy employers do, get a chauffeur to take me to a private jet waiting to whisk me away to somewhere sunny, warm and well away from the UK.


Must be nice driving your employers around in lovely cars


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Must be nice driving your employers around in lovely cars


Retired now, but yes drove some lovely machinery.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

This is another ideal breeding ground thread for the VAG massive and their higher quality plastics!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

for me it would be this


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I would do a full resto on my Kia


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ivor said:


> for me it would be this


Impressive machine :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Lamborghini Huracan


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

A 1967 ferrari 275 gtb/ 4 cam in ferrari red.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

porsche 918


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

big ben said:


> Lamborghini Huracan


Drop dead gorgeous :argie:


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

top of my list koenigsegg agera r :argie:









nick


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

scoTTV6 said:


> top of my list koenigsegg agera r :argie:
> 
> View attachment 36197
> 
> ...


WOW what a beauty :argie:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

A BMW 2002 turbo


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I love Ferrari California, but I dont want to spend all the money on maintenance..

something like LFA or a lot of cheap cars (compared with LFA)  like a Civic FD2 or Mitsubishi GTO VR4, Toyota supra...

hard to answer that..


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

918 for me too. Sub 7 round the ring and looks like a supermodel.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Range Rover.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

New RR also
Porsche 918
Rolls Royce Celestial (will get them to make me one)


----------



## aligtwood (Jul 25, 2012)

Nissan skyline gtr 34 v spec in bayside blue. Absolute beauty.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Singer Porsche 911 maybe??


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

A new range rover...


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

XK Jaguar


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

LSpec said:


> I love Ferrari California, but I dont want to spend all the money on maintenance..
> 
> something like LFA or a lot of cheap cars (compared with LFA)  like a Civic FD2 or Mitsubishi GTO VR4, Toyota supra...
> 
> hard to answer that..


That's a bit of a shopping list there. Nothing wrong with being greedy :lol:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

A Range Rover for the daily driver, an Aston and a Porsche 356 for the looks.


----------



## coach potato69 (Apr 13, 2010)

For me it'd be a Jag XFR, Range Rover Sport, both for the practical stuff like ferrying stuff and family around. For just me and the Mrs it'll be an Aston, not sure which though as there's quite a few I like, possibly will include an old AM V8. And I gotta have an Eleanor!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Long list guys....

(Play Things)
Jaguar F Type
Aston Martin Vanquish 2014
Lamborghini Aventador
Nissan Skyline GTR34 and R35

(Everyday Cruisers)
Rolls Royce Wraith
Jaguar XJ
Range Rover Sport

(Cars I just want because I like them)
VW Karmann Ghia
Delorean
Jaguar E Type
Aston Martin DB5
Aston MArtin Vanquish 'S' Ultimate Edition
Aston Martin Zagato V12
GM Futurliner
1970 Plymouth Roadrunner


I am pretty sure there are more cars I would love to own and put into my very own private collection which obviously I'd only be able to do with a lottery win or a lot of hard work...I am trying


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

Aston Martin Vanquish 2014 without a second thought.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> Long list guys....
> 
> (Play Things)
> Jaguar F Type
> ...


Oh well, a lot of hard work for you my friend :lol::lol:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Have to be Audi R8.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Jay Leno's collection would be enough.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

For the weekend blast I'd have a Bugatti Veyron SS

For when the suns out I'd have a Pagani Zonda F Roadster

For fishing I'd have an Audi RS6

And for pottering to the shops I'd have an RS Focus !

I think I'd also find and buy a 427 Cobra and a few of the cars off Fast and Load, I think a trip to Gas Monkey Garage woukd defianately be on the cards.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Diablo VT in midnight blue. E46 M3 in Laguna blue, and loads of old school metal. For instance, MK 2 golf gti in oak green, big bumper, twin lights on BBS splits. Also some American muscle.I would also buy an old 405, as Peugeots were my late Dads favorites.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Plymouth 'cuda hemi for weekend fun and a merc G wagon for everyday use


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

BMW M6 Grand Coupe, fully loaded, with a 335d X-Drive Tourer as the dog-truck!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

A derv audi a3...

Oh wait, I meant a zonda r.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

An E63 and a G63 :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

On the basis that lottery win = time to play with toys, then I think an everyday car like a Range Rover and a sports car like a Jaguar XKR.

The other car I would buy, as an old itch to scratch, is a Porsche 928 GTS and I would hope it wouldn't seem too old fashioned.

Of course, I would need a BIG garage with bright lights, hot running water and drainage system so I could pressure wash them whenever they looked even slightly dirty .. LOL

And a warm air dryer and a MF vending machine


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> On the basis that lottery win = time to play with toys, then I think an everyday car like a Range Rover and a sports car like a Jaguar XKR.
> 
> The other car I would buy, as an old itch to scratch, is a Porsche 928 GTS and I would hope it wouldn't seem too old fashioned.
> 
> ...


Old fuddy duddy


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Old fuddy duddy


51 going on 12

I did a track day last year in a Lambo Gallardo and whilst it was epic, it just wasn't a car that you would really want to spend tooooo much time squeezed into.

I will have big cumfy seats and bouncy suspension for most of the week thank you very much.

Oh and a pipe rack and trilby on the parcel shelf ( well I might as well say it before anyone else does... )


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

wouldnt matter what i wanted, the Wife would buy an auto zafira due to not liking my Insignia.....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> 51 going on 12
> 
> I did a track day last year in a Lambo Gallardo and whilst it was epic, it just wasn't a car that you would really want to spend tooooo much time squeezed into.
> 
> ...


That explains it mr ancient 

The gallardo is awesome inside. It wasn't exactly hard or uncomfortable either.

If I wanted something comfortable it would be a maserati/bentley


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

67 Mustang Eleanor so to speak as a toy, Audi Rs4 Avant daily driver, and either a Range rover or a defender with say a Twisted performance type conversion just to have a 4x4. Something that can be used, and if it gets filthy it won't look quite so miserable in winter.


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Either of these 2 gorgeous machines, my two dream cars ...



















😎


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Cayman & an M2..


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Though I'd like to say a 1955 Lancia Aurelia b24 spider or an amazing Aston Martin. 
Truthfully I'd order a silver L&K Skoda Superb II estate with a few extras. Its a car that's incredibly spacious, practical, efficient and generally a great car.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd have a Range Rover (or Range Rover Sport) SDV8 Autobiography.

Other cars I'd have;

Aston Martin DB 9 Volante
Nissan Leaf


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

A DS21 Pallas and a matching decapotable, then if funds allowed a 508gt.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Gallardo in Verde Ithaca for me


----------



## CDZ150 (May 5, 2011)

Gotta be something with the trident on the front. Maybe the new Ghibli. Can hear that exhaust note now! :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Legacy STI S402


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Camargue for best, '69 Rolls or Bentley 2 door drop head for when the sun shines, '67 Camaro clipped big block for fun & Audi Q7 every day car, think that covers most things, then various other "fun cars" as and when, and keep the Samba.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Always said and I'd like to think I'd stick to this. I'd never buy a car for more than £100K. Over that and I'd be too guilt ridden to drive it. Nice 911 for me, classy but not ott imo.


Love to have the chance to prove I'd be able to resist


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd buy a Ferrari 250GTO, a 1971 pre-emission 454 Corvette Stingray and I'd have my Smart Roadster completely re-worked by the Mercedes F1 engineers and carry on using it as my supercar-killing daily driver. For a family wagon, not sure, but possibly an M5 or a hot Audi estate (room for the dog).

I'd also buy a box at the Emirates so I could watch the Arsenal with all my friends and family.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

For popping down to Aldis


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

a Singer 911


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

uruk hai said:


> For the weekend blast I'd have a *Bugatti Veyron SS*
> 
> For when the suns out I'd have a Pagani Zonda F Roadster
> 
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

A reborn 'Jenson Interceptor FF'. _(Interceptor body on a Ferrari FF chassis). _A modern twist to an iconic design.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

An Audi of some type, not sure what's my favorite just yet.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I would get a garage with every ford st and rs they ever did. Then get a veyron along with a jag xkr convertible


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigslippy said:


> For popping down to Aldis


I do like that colour :thumb:


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

300SL for me....simply love these cars


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> An Audi of some type, not sure what's my favorite just yet.


mine would have to be this






nick.


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

bac mono for track fun
rs6 for everyday
rr lwb for special events like weddings or just going for meals with family and showing off
eagle speedster for sunny days 
67 gt500 shelby cos its my dream car and id have it in my living room lol


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

If I won a fair bit on the lotto, I'd have a ferrari f40 as a garage queen.

Nissan gtr as a weekend warrior.

New fiesta st daily run around


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Christ the opportunities . I would have a lot of fast fords mk 1 Mexico, rs500 , mk1 and 2 focus rs , racing puma , a "minker" (look one up) escort cosworth . Various hotrods . Bikewise , urban tiger blade (miss mine) , r7, r1 , nr750(look these up) , ktm duke , ktm supermoto , yoshimura hayabusa , ts50x , rg125f , vfr400 .


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

We'll I won't be buying them this week lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

I've promised myself a Lamborghini Diablo if my numbers ever came up


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

A land rover defender for me, an Aston Martin for the wife and something else for weekends


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Every mark of Golf GTI. It has to be.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mk2 Fiesta XR2
Mk4 Escort XR3i
MK3 Escort Rs turbo
Escort Cosworth
Racing Puma
Rocco R
Mk1 Golf GTi
Metro GTi

And many more


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

McLaren F1 XP5

Eagle Speedster 

B7 RS4


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Ariel Atom 3, Caterham R500 or Exige Cup 260R


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I would have a delahaye 135Ms or a 165
the Pete Henderson '32 roadster
Mercedes 300SL gullwing for a runabout - the one bruce meyer has in his collection is lovely.
ferrari 375MM spyder
geroge poteets no.55 '34 coupe


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

new 4 series m4 for the week and new range rover sport for the weekend toy


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Underground racing tt gallardo

The beast i dream of owning !! What an absolute howling dragon


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Porsche Targa 4S, with shedloads of options.

Marmite car, but currently one of my favourites.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My toys - 
Aston Martin DBS
Ferrari 458 Special 
911 Turbo S


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

A Lotus Elise track toy
Bmw x6 daily


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If I won, then I would have the time, money and garage space for a toy. 

And that would be a Porsche 928 which I have always had an itch for. 

Probably at least one other exotic, but useless object of desire too, I would imagine.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Depends how much the lottery winning is. I would buy top of the range EVO X with all the options first, then think about the others later.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Black ferrari enzo :argie:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Red F40 😎😎😎


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Jaguar XJ220 in dark red, spend some of the change on a brake system upgrade.

I'd also have my 2004 Leon 1.6 Sx completely refurbed, its nothing special but its mine, I love its colour and the way it looks. Maybe with some kind of cheeky engine upgrade thrown in though...


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Mercedes M class and a new MX5


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Can't decide between F40 and F50 (I know everyone favours the 40, but I've always liked the curves on the 50), so until I make my mind up *Zonda R*


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Too many to choose from, but if it was a big enough win, then I'd buy a Bugatti EB110 SS.... :thumb:


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

Definitely a Jag XF Sport brake. OH and I want a caravan so we'd need a big car to tow it.
With the change, I'd probably get a Leon Cupra 280 for tue OH. Ive also always wanted to build a kit car so I'd definitely get one of those to use on track days etc.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Mattwilko92 said:


>


yeah! luv the noise of that bad lad:thumb:


----------



## stnilsson (Feb 23, 2012)

In no special order my top 10 list:
Jaguar E type Gunmetal
Ford GT White with blue stripes
Ferrari 250 LM Red
Escort Mexico Blue with yellow stripes
Lamborghini Countach Red
Lamborghini Aventador Orange
Ferrari Dino Red
Ferrari 458 Spider Black


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Mk1 Ford Escort would be the first car I'd buy.

I'd take my time deciding on the rest!


----------

